# Blessed Greetings



## Rose Cross (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello, this looks like a diverse and active forum. 

A little about me. I'm a youth minister in the Ministry for Gay and Lesbian Catholics, a Reformed Catholic tradition. I'm a Theological student scheduled to take the rite of ordination in 2016.

I'm also an adept of the Rosy Cross and a Kabbalist. I'm looking for a Masonic lodge that accepts women and works the Scottish Rectified Rite. I would also love to join a Martinist lodge.

I'm a gay woman, a vegan, an animal activist and I'm very close to my family. Yeah, that's a little about me.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 7, 2012)

You are looking for an irregular lodge, then, not one that practices Freemasonry as it is properly done, worldwide.


----------



## Rose Cross (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a woman, nothing I can do about that (no would I if I could.) I'm really only interested in the divine work, not the validation of others. For what it's worth, women have been stonemasons and speculative Freemasons since the 13th century. What I seek is hardly new. 

Blessings be to you.


----------



## JJones (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.

If I may ask, I'm curious what it is that draws you to Freemasonry?


----------



## Rose Cross (Oct 7, 2012)

JJones said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> If I may ask, I'm curious what it is that draws you to Freemasonry?




Thank you for the welcome. 

To sum it up "Lux Occulta."


----------



## widows son (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome, I find it interesting that you have landed here on this forum, and are interested in freemasonry. I've learned that is your looking for  Lux Occulta start by looking Ab Intra.


----------



## Rose Cross (Oct 7, 2012)

Of course, I go were God takes me.


----------



## widows son (Oct 7, 2012)

And god has led you here?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2012)

A gay woman, a vegan and animal activist walk into a bar...

I kid, I kid. It just sounded like the beginning of a joke and I'm bad at humor. Being active in Catholicism, you do realize that Freemasonry is frowned up by the Faith? In matter of fact, one can be ex-communicated for being a member. All regular Freemasons are Men. In many Jurisdictions, we cannot support nor be at the making of a Freemason if they are woman and by doing so would be a violation of the Obligations we took. As Bro. Maloney stated, you need to seek out an irregular Lodge.


----------



## Rose Cross (Oct 8, 2012)

widows son said:


> And god has led you here?




In a short answer, yes.


----------



## Rose Cross (Oct 8, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> A gay woman, a vegan and animal activist walk into a bar...
> 
> I kid, I kid. It just sounded like the beginning of a joke and I'm bad at humor. Being active in Catholicism, you do realize that Freemasonry is frowned up by the Faith? In matter of fact, one can be ex-communicated for being a member. All regular Freemasons are Men. In many Jurisdictions, we cannot support nor be at the making of a Freemason if they are woman and by doing so would be a violation of the Obligations we took. As Bro. Maloney stated, you need to seek out an irregular Lodge.




Yes, I realize this. I am also of the Reformed tradition, we don't answer to the Vatican. I don't know of anything within the esoterically Christian aspects of the Freemasonry that I seek which would put me at odds with my Lord and Savior. I suppose I'll find out.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 8, 2012)

Your ip address doesn't match the location you claim to be in, you seek a clandestine lodge and you don't mind linking to all of your social sites. Sorry, but 







[video=youtube;-dJolYw8tnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dJolYw8tnk[/video]​


----------

